# Antenna Power?



## mikeyt2885 (Feb 24, 2010)

95 Maxima power antenna has snapped and until I can replace it I need to turn off the power so that the motor does not run every time I turn on the radio or the hit the button..I did not see a fuse under the dash for antenna and in the trunk there were two cords (one i thought was for the antenna and the other looks like it runs to the lights). Any help?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You looked in where the jack is, right? There's two plugs on it. One has pink wires going to it if I remember correctly.


----------



## mikeyt2885 (Feb 24, 2010)

*wires*

yes there are two wires. one white or off white and the other has multiple colors wrapped in black tape.which goes from that box back to the tail lights it seems. i tried unplugging the white one and it didn't cut the power.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

There's a small plug towards the top of the antenna mast/motor assembly. Its faces towards the front of the car. Try pulling it out and see if that works.

Here's a pic.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

And here's what the plug looks like.


----------

